
Exploring Programming Language Architecture in Perl - staunch
http://billhails.net/Book/front.html
======
jey
Isn't this like trying to build a Space Shuttle by using the Hindenburg as the
starting point?

~~~
staunch
It's more like trying to explore an interesting and challenging topic with an
extremely powerful and flexible tool. Good guess though.

